# Anavar 50mg



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

my 1st post on here as i wanted some advice. I dont need critisism or mocking i need advice.

Im 26, 5,11", 167lb, and have lost 15lb through running, i then realised i needed to add muscle to frame. I started the gym along with a course of 25mg Anavar recommended 6 week ago. Ive seen good results from 5, hour n half lifteing sessions a week along with 3 half hour all terrain runs a week but i need more definition. ive just upped dosage to 50mg per day and will continue with training regime and healthy diet and 3 (40g protein) shakes a day along with 5ml creatine in last shake of the day.

I know some people will be saying 'your stupid' 'try naturally for 6 months to see results' 'you dont know what your messing with' etc etc

The fact is, ive made the decision to do it, im enjoying my workout and the small results ive seen and want to move forward in the correct manner.

Is there any advice you can all give me for what i can add to my plan/life?

Is Anavar on its own enough?

thanks


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You'll probably find more people here saying up the dosage tbh lol


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I like you currently do my fair bit of running. I also have been doing an anavar only cycle for my first cycle. Im on week 8 of 12. I upped the dose on week 5 to 100mg ed from 50mg ed. I have gained 4kg body mass and now know the reason why everyone suggests on here to do 100mg ed as standard dose. Strength, size and muscle definition is much more noticeable.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Anavar isn't known to be a wonder drug everyone makes it out to be, used alone it work shred you up, the majority of people Will stack it with either a bulking steroid eg testosterone to give a hardened look or a cutter like tren bowline acetate to give a hard,dry look. Alone anavar will only give mild strength gains, if used alone, up the dosage  I hope this helps you mate


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Won't * shred you up


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry my iPods auto correct is crap, trenbalone


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, goin to take your advice n go with 100mg a day and look into getting some trenbalone acetate, good having this forum to discuss it on as only 1 or 2 people know the effort I'm goin to, cheers


----------



## Dm73 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just about to start a var only cycle myself ( 100mg ed) I was going to take milk thistle and liv 52. After looking at a few forums and threads though i keep coming across people saying that they both have negative effects on the var !!?? Anyone have any knowledge or experience on this ?? Would be great to find out

Cheers


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

It is your first cycle.Imo too much to use tren ace at this point,just up the anavar dose and keep doing what you are doing right now,come off do proper pct(although mild var is still suppressive)educate your self as much as you can about ASS use and then plan a more complete cycle with injects and orals


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

nice post mate. i'm currently running 60 var daily & 1.5 mg tren every other-other day. feeling very strong & ripping up nicely. very good combo. no agression, no sides .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

arcticfoxer said:


> Thanks for the responses, goin to take your advice n go with 100mg a day and look into getting some trenbalone acetate, good having this forum to discuss it on as only 1 or 2 people know the effort I'm goin to, cheers


if your gonna look into tren also look into test, hcg, clomid and nolva.

if you dont wanna look into all that look into viagra :whistling:


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Its not a wonder drug i started 50mg ed as my first cycle then eventually bumped the dosages upto 100mg ed.. I was told to go for injectables but i pussied out............ now i know why i was told to do injectables compare to orals  if your giong ahead atleast do 100mg ed!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your diet like? Example of a days consumption?

What is your planned PCT?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd advise either sticking with var and just upping the dose, or if you insist on adding something else, add test. Tren is a strong drug and most would not advise it for a first cycle.


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Typical diet plain porridge at 8am, protein shake 8.30, apple & banana at 11, turkey sandwich (soya bread) at 1, shake at 1.30, white meat steamed veg at 4.30, gym 6.30, protein/creatine shake 8pm

In all honesty didn't think about how long I should take them for or what to do when coming off them, therefore no PCT planned ...YET! Like most just think about what results you want.

Suggestions welcome...

Also... Injections are better? and would it be Anavar solution? Goin to stick with the tabs for another 14 week I think


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

arcticfoxer said:


> Typical diet plain porridge at 8am, protein shake 8.30, apple & banana at 11, turkey sandwich (soya bread) at 1, shake at 1.30, white meat steamed veg at 4.30, gym 6.30, protein/creatine shake 8pm
> 
> In all honesty didn't think about how long I should take them for or what to do when coming off them, therefore no PCT planned ...YET! Like most just think about what results you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Your diet is not good at all i eat more than that within my 1st 2 meals of the day, thats around 1,500 calories a day at a push no wonder your not gaining, I Would get your diet abit better and then add var if you wanted to


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a shame you've jumped on the steroids-wagon without having done any reading at all on how to use them. At least you've tried to find help before it's too late I guess.

Rule 1. PCT needs to be the FIRST thing you buy and the single most important part of any cycle. You need to buy some nolva (tamoxifen) and take it for 4 weeks, starting the day after your last anavar - 40mg per day week one, and 20mg per day for the next three weeks.

Rule 2. Oral steroids are typically ran for 6-8 weeks ONLY. Not 14. After 8 weeks, your liver will be screaming out for a rest. All orals are livertoxic, regardless of milkthistle/Liv52.

Rule 3. KNOW how many grams of protein, carbs and fat you are putting into your mouth EACH meal. That way, when someone asks to see your diet, you can post it up and you'll instantly gain a lot more respect (subtle hint to open up an excel sheet and do this today)


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

good post Addoctor.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> It's a shame you've jumped on the steroids-wagon without having done any reading at all on how to use them. At least you've tried to find help before it's too late I guess.
> 
> Rule 1. PCT needs to be the FIRST thing you buy and the single most important part of any cycle. You need to buy some nolva (tamoxifen) and take it for 4 weeks, starting the day after your last anavar - 40mg per day week one, and 20mg per day for the next three weeks.
> 
> ...


I dont agree with number 2 at all liver getting pounded due to orals is way overhyped, and number 1 is debatable


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

diet and training need to be in check before steriod usage


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

baggsy said:


> I dont agree with number 2 at all liver getting pounded due to orals is way overhyped, and number 1 is debatable


X2.

what is the 'steroid band wagon' . and can i join it too please.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

For a newbie, trying to learn the basics, both should be considered 100% true. Don't confuse things for him


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, it's hard to listen to 1 person as a lot of people contradict each other as comments on your comments have proven, I listen to everything and will chose my own route based on the info I have, thanks for the tips on the PCT and from what your saying it's 8 week on 4 week off?

As for gaining respect on here, that is of no interest to me, I've come on for advice. I said from the outright I'm new to it all and want to learn.

Cheers ????


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Respect and sincere advice tend to go hand in hand. That's all I was saying


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheers for the comments but what would be a great help is if you gave me your average daily diet so I can have something to work at, and please offer a substitution if mentioning Tuna because I ****in hate it, love Cod, plaice, haddock tho


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Done 3 cycles of var over the years. Last 2 were not all they were cracked up to be. I'd recommend a PH called cynostane which was far better than Var and you can run it in on a short cycle... Check out my shot blurb on it below. Controversial i know. AGree with the poster above - Var isn't a wonder drug at all.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/168758-4-week-ai-cynostane-cycle-review-compared-var.html


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

arcticfoxer said:


> Cheers for the comments but what would be a great help is if you gave me your average daily diet so I can have something to work at, and please offer a substitution if mentioning Tuna because I ****in hate it, love Cod, plaice, haddock tho


Tut *rolls eyes and shakes head*. Starting to get the impression you're not that keen on doing any work yourself here! Don't wana sound like my Year 11 science teacher, but there's no point me telling you what I eat, because then you wont understand the principles yourself. Everyone's metabolism is different, so there's no one-size-fits-all. I've been tweaking mine for years.

It's kind of tradition on these boards to have a stab yourself, set up a new thread, and ask for critique. I can assure you within 24hrs, you'll have lots of replies.

Follow these "rules" to get you started: (Remember, 1g of protein or carb equals 4 calories. 1g of fat equals 9 calories)

1. Calories per day should be Body Weight in pounds x 18 3006 (lets call it 3000)

2. Protein intake per day needs to be Body Weight in pounds x 1.5 250g of protein per day, (250g x 4 = 1000cals)

3. Unsaturated "good" Fat intake per day needs to be 20% of your daily calories 600 calories per day, (600cals / 9 = 66g of fat per day)

4. Carbs need to make up the rest 3000 - 1000(protein) - 600(fats) = 1400cal of carbs per day. (1400cals / 4 = 350g of carbs per day)

5. Postworkout shake: 40g protein (about 50g of whey) with 80g of simple sugar (Dextrose or maltodextrin)

6. Minus the PWO shake values from your daily totals, and then divide the rest up equally into 5 or 6 more meals throughout the day

Protein: 250g total - 40g in PWO shake = 210g over remaining 6 meals. = 35g protein in each of your 6 meals

Carbs: 350g total - 80g in PWO shake = 280g over remaining 6 meals. = 45g carbs in each of your 6 meals

Fats: 66g total - 0g in PWO shake = 66g. = 11g fat in each of your 6 meals

7. Must have a postworkout solid food meal about 90mins after PWO Shake

Protein: Any meat (including Cod, plaice and haddock), whey, peanut butter, Quark cheese, cottage cheese, egg

Fat: Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Fish oil, flax-seed oil, peanut butter (not too much tho, as high in saturated fat), coconut milk

Carbs: Oats/Porridge, Brown rice, Brown Pasta, Brown bread, Cous-Cous. Simple sugars (stuff that tastes sweet) only just before or after exercise such as dextrose/maltodextrin powder.

If you need the calorie values of foods, take a stroll round your local Sainsbo/Tesco/Asda/Morrison with a pen and paper, or try a website like this http://www.thecaloriecounter.com/

Might feel like a ball-ache when all you wanted was a template diet, but if you do it yourself you'll understand how it all works and how to adjust it in the future as you get heavier, or want to cut.

Good luck and post it up when you're done

Magnus


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I thought Anavar was stacked well with Winstrol?? :S


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Increase food, mainly protein and increase anavar dose to 100mg daily.

Don't expect miracles from it as it won't happen


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Magnus ... Thank you for your info, all noted and I will get right on it in the morning, from what you've told me I believe I have to plan my daily diet to cover all the requirements you specified. I don't want to sound like I'm looking for an easy route and I know there is no 'magic' pill, it's hard graft but thought better to source from the people in the know. The current diet I mentioned above was what I used to lose weight when I was just running and now my eyes have been opened to the need to increase intake. I'm all for sticking to strict diets as I've been doing the last 6 months, plus side is I get to eat more now! Will post what I come up with this week. Most people recommending go to 100mg per day, what's your thoughts? Providing I sort diet out? Cheers

To all, thanks for input, very useful app this!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Anavar is great for strength and hardening, but if this is your first cycle (and you only want to take pills), I recommend turinabol.

Like anavar, it's quite a low toxicity, low-on-sides feelgood steroid, but its cheaper, and will put 3 times as much muscle on you. I used anavar in my last cycle, but I think its best to put muscle on with something a bit "bulkier", then use anavar to cut and add those interesting little bumps and curves.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i found 60mg of anavar a day turned me into a right mong during the day.


----------



## Dm73 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anybody know about the milk thistle and liv52 ?? Be nice to know before I start my cycle


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Magnus

Well into developing diet, got all protein, carbs n fat values wrote down from everything in fridge and also converted to calories, just need one thing clarifying. I need 1400 calories/350g carbs a day, to get these would I look at the carb content of say a potato and use that weight or would I use the actual weight of the potato?

Already realise how bad diet was that I put up yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

personally i would take test prop with your var. 100mg var pd and 1ml eod of prop. And i would do only 8 weeks.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

100g cooked potato = 2g protein, 17g carbs, 0g fat.

However, only 1g of the 17 are "sugar carb" and the rest are "starch carb" so absorbed nice and slowly, which we want. An even better veg alternative bodybuilders eat a lot of is sweet potato, but it is quite a bit more expensive!


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Magnus the diet is done! I used 10 g carbs for 70g potato so only 0.3 calories per gram out from your figure.

7am porridge with semi milk

18g P, 50g C, 10g F, 362 cal

Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

11am Soya & linseed toast x2

13g P, 22g C, 8g F, 212 cal

1pm Turkey steak

45g P, 22g C, 8g F, 340 cal

Potato

10g C 40cal

Broccoli/cauliflower

4g P, 4g C, 32 cal

Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

3pm. Banana

32g C. 128 cal

4.30pm 2 cups bran flakes/semi milk

22.8g P, 100g C, 10.8 g F, 588.4 cal

5pm Turkey steak

45g P, 22g C, 8g F, 340 cal

Potato

10g C 40cal

Broccoli/cauliflower

4g P, 4g C, 32 cal

8pm PWO Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

9.30pm 1 cup bran flakes/semi milk

11.4g P, 50g C, 5.4g F,294.2 Cal

Daily total

Protein. 283.2

Carbs. 354

Fat. 59.2

Calories 3081.6

Any suggestions for improvement welcome

Cheers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

is there any good proformanese


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Anavar is considered to be low toxic and minimal HTPA suppressive. But I think that is a lower doses like 50mg and under. At 100mg, I believe it's got to have some higher side effects, since steroids are not essentially benign, especially in the higher doses many use. Logically, the best way to deal with that would to not be on too long.


----------

